# Racking and blending day



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Life kept getting in the way of things I wanted t do but today I managed to get a little racking and blending accomplished. One of the recipes was a 3 gal batch of sassafras I picked up from Tenbears and started back in January. Unfortunately, there was a mix up in the transfer of the recipe and it was very weak; however, I followed with a 2 gal fermentation with a starting SG of 1.11 in March. Ladies and gentlemen, I must tell you; that is two gallons of pure goodness. I exhibited self control to blend both gallons into the earlier batch and put it back on the shelf to bulk age another 3 months. I do believe I'll ferment up another couple of gal of the 1.11 SG just in case the original batch needs a little bit and I guess I'll just have to consume any leftovers. Tough job but somebody has to do it


Thank you Tenbears, an excellent recipe.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You are more than welcome. I love blending and bottling day. The sampling to develop the perfect mead is always enjoyable!


----------

